# GSG Offers Demos, Giveaways During Fort Worth ISS



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you are attending the Fort Worth Imprinted Sportswear Show, Sept. 18-20, GSG will make it worth your time to stop by booth 615. Screen printing veteran and consultant Lon Winters will be doing demos on how to use special effect inks using Wilflex’s new Infinite FX, a program that uses a few key specialty bases to print a variety of looks, textures, and effects. And, be sure to put your name in the drawing for your chance to win one of two special effects kits that will be given away each day. 

Interested in learning how to print award-winning simulated process color on black shirts? Winters also will be doing demonstrations of Operation Screen Print: Killer Black Shirts, an educational package that includes an illustrated, full-color training book with step-by-step instructions and how-to information, two DVDs with five hours of video tutorials, five film separations of a tiger image, and a printed sample. 

Attendees who purchase the Operation Screen Print from GSG during the show will receive a free Wilflex ink kit that includes 1 quart each of Epic Quick White, Epic Super Light Gold, Epic Drake Red, and Epic Contact Blue, which has a value of more than $150. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.

File name: GSG Wilflex Infinite FX giveaway.jpg
In booth 615 at the Fort Worth ISS show, Sept. 18-20, GSG is giving away two Wilflex Infinite FX special effects ink kits each day. Stop by to register for a chance to win.


----------

